
All That's Needed to Hack Gmail and Rob Bitcoin: A Name and a Phone Number - techrush
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2017/09/18/ss7-google-coinbase-bitcoin-hack/#cf0bda041a4f
======
lancepioch
This is why it's very important to have a real TOTP based solution supported
for these kinds of services.

